# wallcoverings - how long to do this?



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm afraid i'm going to have to bend the rules a little here and ask for a labor estimate. 

I've got some wallcoverings that will need to be done on the second McDonalds that i'm bidding on. I don't do wallcoverings and never have, so I have no idea how long this might take or how much product might be needed - so I hope someone here can help me out. 

Specs are: 200LF of wall at 9FT high, (1800SF or 67 Sq. Yards). Vinyl wall coverings. Colour and design is "Sonzi" CD2-SOZ-01 Bone. 

Location is active (customers will be present during scope of work). 

I can get pricing on the material, but not sure about the waste factor. 

Also, can someone estimate how long this might take to accomplish? Figure that the location is semi-busy and there are multiple obstructions. 

I'd try to get an estimate from a local hanger but it's saturday (you just know nobody is going to answer the phone lol) and the GC wants a ballpark number by Monday -- gotta love GC's for the "last second" things eh?? :lol: (bidding closes monday). 

I'll be subbing this out so it's important I don't underbid.......

Thanks very much in advance for any advice!!

Cheers


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Quick calculations show me its approximately 144 lin yds. A strong experienced commercial hanger should be able to knock this out in 2 days. Installation only, no removal, prep, or priming.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

If walls are 9 ft. better off ordering three fifty yard bolts instead of 5 thirties. On a thirty yard bolt, dpending on the pattern, you'll only get 9 strips at 9ft because of the waste at top and bottom- then you have about 2.9 yds waste (if you can't use them for headers- on each bolt. So almost 15 yards waste.
If you order in 3 50 yrd bolts, you'll get 16 strips on each bolt ( depending on repeat course) with about 1.9 yds waste on the end... so about 6 yds waste. 

If the repeat is larger than 18 inches- order thirty yard bolts because you will use the excess at the end of the bolt.

Sam


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, i've got almost 147 LY...so make that 150 LY

I did a couple of McDonald's and I will tell you that they sucked. I had to do them during hours but they cordoned sections. Couldn't seem to hang more than 50 yds a day there.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh... aside from my rambling, here's a really good tip.
If you want to avoid bubbling at the windows. Insist that the general contactor finish the gaps next to the windows where the sheetock wraps about three inches if there is any gap at all!!!!!. McDs are notorious for that. Bubbles at the windows and blame it on the hanger.They always seem the think that they can go back and caulk AFTER you've hung. It's like pulling teeth when you try to explain that the right way to do it is to use j bead and finish it in. Not fill a quarter or a half inch gap with caulk. It can't be fixed after that.


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hell pad the job for attic stock and make it 165.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys - I just shot off an email to the GC with a ballpark number, excluding removal, priming and prep - based it on 3.5 days and 4 rolls. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Of the 14 Mickey D's that I did last year, none of them took more than 24 hours to remove paper, do prep work, then hang vinyl. About half of them had 2 different types of paper in them. Usually 12 hour days, first day prep and second day to hang. Planning is key on these things and good communication with the managers. You will have to block off small portions of the dining area while you work, we usually would block off two booths at a time and work our way around the dining room. Try to plan on doing the entrance door areas during the slow times. Talk to the managers, they will know how many customers will come in and at what times, you will see the same customers everyday at the same times and they will sit in the same places, it is actually quite amusing. Smile a lot and be friendly as h-ll and most people will find a different place to sit so you can do your job. I did most of the work myself and only used a helper a handful of times for the vinyl hanging.


----------

